# Mortal Kombat: Kung-Lao-Schauspieler zeigt im Video seine Moves



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Mortal Kombat: Kung-Lao-Schauspieler zeigt im Video seine Moves* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Mortal Kombat: Kung-Lao-Schauspieler zeigt im Video seine Moves*


----------



## Andrej (7. Mai 2021)

Vergleichsweise einer der besten Charaktere im Film.


----------



## Hannesjooo (7. Mai 2021)

@Andrej  Im vergleich zu den alten MK Filmen ist der Film schon ne gewaltige Steigerung.
Und für ne Videogame Verfilmung sogar noch im oberen drittel. 
Nur schade das sie den auch gleich töten...


----------



## Andrej (7. Mai 2021)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> @Andrej  Im vergleich zu den alten MK Filmen ist der Film schon ne gewaltige Steigerung.
> Und für ne Videogame Verfilmung sogar noch im oberen drittel.
> Nur schade das sie den auch gleich töten...


Finde ich nicht und viele anderen auch nicht. Der erste Film aus dem Jahre 1995 ist um einiges besser.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. Mai 2021)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> @Andrej  Im vergleich zu den alten MK Filmen ist der Film schon ne gewaltige Steigerung.
> Und für ne Videogame Verfilmung sogar noch im oberen drittel.
> Nur schade das sie den auch gleich töten...


Der Film an sich war eine gewaltige Steigerung, da stimme ich zu. Die Besetzung fand ich fragwürdig. Kung Lao (ein Typ, kein Pseudophilosophbubi, ein richtiger Typ und Kämpfer) und Sub Zero (seinen Atem hinterm Nacken konnte man im ganzen Film spüren ) waren unglaublich gut, der Rest eher meh bis total schlecht. Richtig negativ sind mir Liu Kang ( das Original war schon schlecht, in diesem Film ist er ein halbes Hähnchen-Bubi mit 6% Körperfett ), Shang Tsung ( downgrade, er sieht wie der nette Onkel Choi von nebenan aus, für ein Bösewicht zu weich) und Kano ( unglaubwürdiger Redneck, der eher als Comic Relief Character durchgehen würde ) aufgefallen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2021)

Ich hole mir den Film später auf Bluray. Schlechter als der alte Film kann der gar nicht sein.


----------



## Rollora (7. Mai 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht und viele anderen auch nicht. Der erste Film aus dem Jahre 1995 ist um einiges besser.


der erste Film hat mehr "Story" aber er ist auch Trashiger. Ich mag auch den ersten mehr, was Produktionsqualität betrifft ist aber der neuere Film besser


----------



## Mahoy (7. Mai 2021)

Beide Filme gehören in die Kategorie "Doof, aber unterhaltsam" und schlagen sich in dieser ganz ordentlich.

Die alte Verfilmung gefiel mir in sofern ein Stückchen besser, wie die Charaktere da irgendwie sympathischer waren, auch wenn sie ansonsten viel weiter von den Vorlagen abgewichen sind. Und die Story war in sofern besser, wie sie überhaupt vorhanden war - in der neuen Verfilmung ist das ja eher eine Aneinanderreihung von Arenen, lose durch die Einführung der Charaktere verbunden.

Beides funktioniert für Mortal Kombat, aber aus der Neuverfilmung habe ich eigentlich nur noch ein paar geniale Moves in Erinnerung, während die alte Verfilmung insgesamt  erinnerungswürdiger ist. Und zwar nicht nur wegen des Finishing-Moves, mit dem Goros Niederlage besiegelt wird.  

In Sachen Choreographie und Effekte muss man hingegen nicht diskutieren, da ist die Neuverfilmung um Längen voraus.


----------



## Daggy82 (8. Mai 2021)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> @Andrej Im vergleich zu den alten MK Filmen ist der Film schon ne gewaltige Steigerung.
> Und für ne Videogame Verfilmung sogar noch im oberen drittel.


Ist das dein ernst? Schonmal mit dem Thema MK auseinandergesetzt?
Die alten Filme haben sich wenigstens minimal an die originalen Storys gehalten, auch wenn tricktechnisch usw. der neue klar besser ist.

Aber trotzdem:
Kompletter Pfusch der Film, die ganze Story einfach mal über den Haufen geworfen und irgendeinen Käse daraus gemacht. Jeder der wie ich MK vom ersten Spiel bis zum aktuellen gespielt, alle Filme gesehen und die Bücher usw. gelesen hat weiß was für eine tolle Geschichte hinter MK und jedem einzelnen Charakter stecken. Dieser Film hat einfach mal nichts mit irgendeiner Vorlage gemein und ist für MK Fans wohl eher eine totale Enttäuschung. Sonja würde mit Kano auch nicht im Ansatz auch nur eine Sekunde zusammenarbeiten, Liu Kang lernt die Macht des Feuers erst im Laufe des Turniers und kann das auch noch nicht vorher, Milena ist die geklonte Zwillingsschwester von Kitana mit DNA von Baraka vermischt und um Gottes Willen ist Milena keine Afroamerikanerin, also bitte. Bitte das nicht falsch verstehen aber eine Figur wie Milena mit einer dunkelhäutigen Schauspielerin zu besetzen ist ein Witz. Außerdem ist Kabal selbst ein Mitglied des schwarzen Drachen und eigentlich Kanos rechte Hand, aber auch da Scheißt der Film drauf. Aber am peinlichsten ist das Goro von irgendeinem 0815 getötet wird den es in den Storys zu den spielen usw. gar nicht gibt.
Hallo, wir reden über Goro, den Shokan Prinz der neun MK Turniere am Stück gewonnen hat!!!
Scorpion wird von Quan Chi im Netherealm wiederbelebt um Rache an Sub-Zero nehmen zu können wobei sich später herausstellt das es nicht Sub-Zero war der Scorpions Familie getötet hat sondern Quan Chi in der Gestalt Sub Zero´s. Es gibt nur einen Erdenkämpfer der es mit Goro aufnehmen kann und das ist Liu Kang im Endkampf um den Sieg im Mortal Kombat.
So, das waren nur mal ein paar Beispiele, da gibt es noch sehr viele mehr.
Wer keine Ahnung hat von MK, für den ist der Film an sich sogar unterhaltend, aber für alle anderen eine bittere Enttäuschung, leider.

Ist ja noch erbärmlicher wie die Street Fighter oder Tekken Verfilmungen


----------



## Hannesjooo (8. Mai 2021)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> Ist das dein ernst? Schonmal mit dem Thema MK auseinandergesetzt?
> Die alten Filme haben sich wenigstens minimal an die originalen Storys gehalten, auch wenn tricktechnisch usw. der neue klar besser ist


Ich habe damals den 1. Teil auf dem PC gespielt auch durch den DIP "Cheat" das 
Spiel "verbessert" und  auch den 2. Teil. 
Ich finde anhand dieser Spiele das der neue Film eher passt.



Daggy82 schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem:
> Kompletter Pfusch der Film, die ganze Story einfach mal über den Haufen geworfen und irgendeinen Käse daraus gemacht. Jeder der wie ich MK vom ersten Spiel bis zum aktuellen gespielt, alle Filme gesehen und die Bücher usw. gelesen hat weiß was für eine tolle Geschichte hinter MK und jedem einzelnen Charakter stecken. Dieser Film hat einfach mal nichts mit irgendeiner Vorlage gemein und ist für MK Fans wohl eher eine totale Enttäuschung.


Wenn jemand sich in eine Lore so reinfuchst wie du kann man nur enttäuscht werden.
Ich würde sagen ich leide so in etwa wenn ich die Harry Potter Filme sehe, oder 
die Dan Brown Verhunzungen...



Daggy82 schrieb:


> Sonja würde mit Kano auch nicht im Ansatz auch nur eine Sekunde zusammenarbeiten,


Wuste ich nicht


Daggy82 schrieb:


> Liu Kang lernt die Macht des Feuers erst im Laufe des Turniers und kann das auch noch nicht vorher,


Hm er konnte schon den Fireball: →, → + HP im ersten Teil


Daggy82 schrieb:


> Milena ist die geklonte Zwillingsschwester von Kitana mit DNA von Baraka vermischt und um Gottes Willen ist Milena keine Afroamerikanerin, also bitte. Bitte das nicht falsch verstehen aber eine Figur wie Milena mit einer dunkelhäutigen Schauspielerin zu besetzen ist ein Witz.


Nicht wichtig für den Film er funktioniert besser als alle andere für mich, wenn jemand tiefer
gräbt oder großer Fan wie du ist das natürlich etwas anderes.


Daggy82 schrieb:


> Hallo, wir reden über Goro, den Shokan Prinz der neun MK Turniere am Stück gewonnen hat!!!
> Scorpion wird von Quan Chi im Netherealm wiederbelebt um Rache an Sub-Zero nehmen zu können wobei sich später herausstellt das es nicht Sub-Zero war der Scorpions Familie getötet hat sondern Quan Chi in der Gestalt Sub Zero´s.


Weis kaum Jemand.


Daggy82 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen Erdenkämpfer der es mit Goro aufnehmen kann und das ist Liu Kang im Endkampf um den Sieg im Mortal Kombat.


Der wurde im ersten Teil mit dem "Nussknacker" von Cage Kampfunfähig gemacht und dann 
vom Berg gekickt...


Daggy82 schrieb:


> So, das waren nur mal ein paar Beispiele, da gibt es noch sehr viele mehr.
> Wer keine Ahnung hat von MK,


Auch kämpfte man gegen Menschen in den ersten Teilen und nicht nur gegen Feindliche
Kämpfer, ich denke die Lore hat sich auch über die Jahre erst mal finden müssen.


Daggy82 schrieb:


> für den ist der Film an sich sogar unterhaltend, aber für alle anderen eine bittere Enttäuschung, leider.


Für mich war er Ok


Daggy82 schrieb:


> Ist ja noch erbärmlicher wie die Street Fighter


#Nein das kann keiner


Daggy82 schrieb:


> oder Tekken Verfilmungen


Tekken mochte ich sehr.
Gute Kampfchoreographie.
Aber zum glück muss dir das ja nicht gefallen.
Jeder mag was anderes und das ist ok.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2021)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> Wer keine Ahnung hat von MK, für den ist der Film an sich sogar unterhaltend, aber für alle anderen eine bittere Enttäuschung, leider.


Ich kenne Mortal Kombat auch schon seit es das Spiel gibt aber sehe es nicht so eng.
Mich hat die Story dahinter auch nie sonderlich interessiert. Eher die coolen Choreographien und Kämpfe.


----------



## Daggy82 (8. Mai 2021)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> oder
> die Dan Brown Verhunzungen...


Da stimme ich dir zu, habe nur von den Filmen gehört, ich habe die Dan Brown Bücher alle gelesen (Klasse Autor) und deshalb auf Empfehlung von Freunden hin bis heute die Filme auch nicht geschaut, da ein Buch immer besser ist und man vom Film nur enttäuscht sein kann.
Ich empfehle dir mal die Originalen Lektüren von MK, dann verstehst du alles was ich meine. (Leider gibt es die originalen Bücher aus den 90er nur noch selten bis gar nicht.

Deine Argumente mit Johnny Cage, Liu Kang usw. kann man aufgrund des ersten Filmes und des Spieles auch so stehen lassen, haben aber nichts mit der eigentlichen Story zu tun.
Der erste Film war wenigstens dahingehend besser das er wenigstens auf der Insel spielte uns das man erst mit den untoten Schiffen da anreisen muss wo das erste Turnier stattgefunden hat (Die Insel wo das erste Turnier/Spiel spielt) und auch das Scorpion Sub-Zero tötet der ja dann wiederum von Quan Chi wiedererweckt wird und zu Noob Saiboot wird, während sein Bruder ab dem zweiten Teil zu Sub-Zero wird aber mehr auf der Seite der guten ist usw.
Über Reptile hab ich gar nichts geschrieben, da der komplett verhunzt wurde im neuen Film.

Klar habt ihr beide Recht das man das nicht so eng sehen sollte, aber wenn man wie ich die Geschichte von und hinter MK so "gefressen" hat wie ich und einiger meiner Freunde sind die Filme echt eine Herbe Enttäuschung, der neue mehr wie der alte.

Außerdem sind Mortal Kombat und Street Fighter die einzigen zwei Spiele die ich alle seit Teil eins und ausnahmslos alle kenne und bei jedem Spiel alle Moves von Teil 1 bis heute alle im Kopf habe da ich alle Teile auch noch regelmäßig bei Turnieren usw. Spiele.
Ich konnte schon immer nur Beat´em Up Spiele besonders gut, dafür bin ich in meinem Freundeskreis bei Shooter Runden immer nur der Kugelfang und ansonsten Lauf ich auch in jedem anderen Spiel nur Blöd durch die Gegend.  


Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Auch kämpfte man gegen Menschen in den ersten Teilen und nicht nur gegen Feindliche
> Kämpfer, ich denke die Lore hat sich auch über die Jahre erst mal finden müssen.


In der originalen Literatur nicht, da Shang Tsung bewusst die Kämpfer des Erdenreiches nur gegen die Champions von Outworld antreten lassen hat um Sie schnellstmöglich zu vernichten und den zehnten Sieg in Folge im Turnier für Shao Kahn zu Garantieren damit er die Erde angreifen kann, was ihm ja untersagt ist solange er keine zehn Turniere am Stück gewinnt. Das mit den zehn Turnieren hätte ja vor vielen, vielen Jahren fast schonmal geklappt, aber da hat Kung Lao ja gewonnen, der ja ein Vorfahre von Liu Kang ist der ja das selbe dann getan hat.
Im Grunde ist Liu Kang wie Ryu in SF der Held des Spiels der das Böse besiegt usw.
Ich hole schon wieder zu weit aus, sry.


----------

